# SynoviG3 chews vs Nupro?



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been looking around for a joint supplement to start Cooper and Ava on for quite some time now. After looking at the options at PetsMart, Petco and I have narrowed it down to the following: 
Synovi G3 chews or the Nupro. 

What do y'all think?


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Synovi G3. I have had great luck with it. Check online retailers, i.e., KV Vet Supply, etc. You can probably get a better price.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

i've never seen synovi G3 chews, but i use nupro (in addition to glucosamine & chrontadin (okay, i don't remember how to spell that) for teagan's HD. 

i love the gravy style of the nupro - teagan thinks she gets a treat EVERY dinner, and i can also hide her meds in it easily. you're probably not doing meds, but she does definitely love the taste.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm going to plug the Springtime Inc. products ('cause otherwise people would be disappointed in me!). 

I've used both Joint Health and Longevity and been very pleased with both. Their prices are very competitive (if you buy in bulk you save TONS of money) and their customer service is phenomenal. Plus they support gsd rescue!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Springtime Inc? Do they make the fresh bee pollen supplements, or am I totally confuzzled? I get often lost on the 'net.









I love Nupro, but it unfortunately has flax, I think. Grimm, and many dogs, cannot tolerate flax.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

SynoviG3 Chews are my choice. One chew has 450mg of Glu and 400mg of MSM etc. No grains.....dogs love the taste. My 11yr old and my two fosters (Hansel & Gretal) get them.
Gretchen gets CytlM Joint Action Formula which has some of the supplements as suggested by Dr. Clemmons (Florida) in his studies on DM. The supplements have made a big difference in Gretchen with her DM and arthritis issues.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfSpringtime Inc? Do they make the fresh bee pollen supplements, or am I totally confuzzled? I get often lost on the 'net.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they do sell the bee pollen supplements. There is bee pollen in the Longevity product actually. Rafi is on that now and Chama is just switching over.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

They also make Synovi G3 chews in the Equine formula. Exact same ingredients, a bit more molassas smell to it and you don't have to give two-or-three chews, just one. The big bucket price is very close to the canine bucket price. 
My escape artist beagle slammed the heck out of her neck when she made a swan dive off the porch because she got a scent. She has been on muscle relaxers and pred for a couple months months now and the only other option was the open neck/chest surgery. The surgery has a high mortality rate, doesn't always work, and is very costly. I do cold/hot therapy on her neck, no heavy exercise, and give her a chew every day. Her meds have been able to go down to every other day and hopefully we will continue to wean her off them. 
Other than the meds, you would never know at this point that she hurt herself.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Nupro joint for me. Easy to give the dogs, they love the taste with the 'gravy' on the food. And I like that it's got a great general mix of supplements along with the joint stuff...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Depends on what you need it for. The dosages of joint supplements in Synovi are much higher than in Nupro. I find the Nupro Joint to be an excellent overall supplement for maintenance and prevention in healthy dogs, and all of our dogs get Nupro Joint. But I feel it doesn't have near enough of the joint supplements in it to be useful for a dog who actually has joint problems. Our HD dog, and our dog with spondylosis, get additional supplements on top of the Nupro. We used the Synovi G3 for years for them and were very happy with it. Now we use human supplements as they are more cost effective than the products designed for dogs.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

The main reason for me wanting to get them on a joint supplement is b/c they are big dogs (Cooper is 100 pounds and Ava is 80 pounds) and I have never had them on anything for their joints before. So, I just feel like I should have them on something. 

I am actually leaning towards the Synovi G3 chews - I can get it locally or online at a pretty good price and it doesn't contain yeast as the Nupro Joint does. 

I have never heard of the Springtime Inc. products but will definitely check that out. 

Thank you for all your responses and input, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

We're using Springtime Joint Formula because it doesn't contain kelp, flax, or yeast.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: kelp, flax, or yeast


If your dog has allergies or problems with those items, clearly they must be avoided.

But my dogs do not and I look for them in the ingredients as a good thing! High in additives that can do good things for my dog.


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

Does anyone use the Glycoflex II chewables? I did an extensive "price comparison" of all the brands I could find, and came up with GlycoFlex II as one of the better prices, with comparable ingredients.

This is the first time I've had to get these types of supplements for our aging boy -- any thoughts from those with experience on these supplements?

THANK YOU!!!!


----------

